# Tamboor V RTA Coil Fitting



## waja09 (15/12/15)

Hi Guys, 

So I bought this Tank, and it's very different to the Tank I have on my Terminator Mod.

So I don't know how to fit the coils onto the rebuildable Tank. 

Anyone that can help me pls? 

Thanks guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (15/12/15)

hey

so the terminator mod is a bf mod and you should be using a bf dripper on it . 

you fill the bottle , squonk the bottle and just goes up to the dripper and then into your coils.

the Tamboor is alot much different ...

the tank is a dual coil tank similar to a billow but with 3 posts.

are you planning on using it on your terminator mod ?


----------



## shaunnadan (15/12/15)

to coil and wick the tamboor >

build 2 identical coils. id recommend a 26g 5 wraps a side around a 2mm id

then you loosen the screw tops and slide the coils through the posts. there are 3 posts so the centre is a common positive.

so the left coil will go through the centre and the left post and then the right coil (on the other side of the tank) will go through the centre and the right post.

then wick with some bits gently touching the juice wells. juice up the wicks and reassemble


----------



## waja09 (15/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> hey
> 
> so the terminator mod is a bf mod and you should be using a bf dripper on it .
> 
> ...


Hi @shaunnadan

So I plan on using it on my new mod which I bought today Smok Koopor Plus 200w ... But I don't know how to fit the coils into this tank lol , it's confusing.... Do you have any pics that can help me? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (15/12/15)

waja09 said:


> Hi @shaunnadan
> 
> So I plan on using it on my new mod which I bought today Smok Koopor Plus 200w ... But I don't know how to fit the coils into this tank lol , it's confusing.... Do you have any pics that can help me?
> 
> ...



i have none, sorry

but check this video out > 

its kinda, similar something like this but the posts where you out the wires are different.

if you want i would start with this 1st > 
its a dual coil build on a 3 post dripper. once you get the general idea of what to do with the 2 coils you can improve that knowledge into video 1.


----------



## waja09 (15/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> i have none, sorry
> 
> but check this video out >
> 
> ...



Thanks buddy @shaunnadan ... Got it right but realized lil too late that this is just a dripper. Really sad about it though, though I was buying a tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (16/12/15)

Hi @waja09 , where are you based? Your location says ZA, please can you change it and put in the city - it helps with many things on the forum.

And you need a cool avatar pic!


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/15)

Here is a YouTube video of it... personally I think the Tamboor is the worst device ever made since I was born!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991 (16/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here is a YouTube video of it... personally I think the Tamboor is the worst device ever made since I was born!



Dem oom is that a lady boy?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (16/12/15)

waja09 said:


> Thanks buddy @shaunnadan ... Got it right but realized lil too late that this is just a dripper. Really sad about it though, though I was buying a tank
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's kinda like a tank... Somehow 

Personally I don't like the deck design. Dual coil tanks need to have 4 posts. My OCD for perfect alignment puts me off this deck. But I guess someone else may like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## waja09 (16/12/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @waja09 , where are you based? Your location says ZA, please can you change it and put in the city - it helps with many things on the forum.
> 
> And you need a cool avatar pic!


Hi @Silver

My Location says Centurion when I go into "edit" my profile. That's what I put there since the day I registered onto the Forum lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waja09 (16/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> It's kinda like a tank... Somehow
> 
> Personally I don't like the deck design. Dual coil tanks need to have 4 posts. My OCD for perfect alignment puts me off this deck. But I guess someone else may like it


So @shaunnadan

Where do u fill your juice in this so called RTA/RDA lol cos when I filled juice it leaked? And I ended up wasting a lot of juice lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (16/12/15)

waja09 said:


> Hi @Silver
> 
> My Location says Centurion when I go into "edit" my profile. That's what I put there since the day I registered onto the Forum lol
> 
> ...



It currently says "ZA" in your location under your avatar when viewing in a normal browser
I will change it for you


----------



## Silver (16/12/15)

Have changed it to "Centurion" for you @waja09


----------



## shaunnadan (16/12/15)

waja09 said:


> So @shaunnadan
> 
> Where do u fill your juice in this so called RTA/RDA lol cos when I filled juice it leaked? And I ended up wasting a lot of juice lol
> 
> ...



That is a very good question ... And I have no answer. 

This atty has so little info about it online I can't seem to make sense of it. 
I would need to see it to work it out. 

Could you post full pics of it all around and disassembled so I can see how it's designed.


----------



## waja09 (16/12/15)

Silver said:


> Have changed it to "Centurion" for you @waja09


Thanks @Silver , but I did that on my side. Why didn't it work initially ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/15)

waja09 said:


> Thanks @Silver , but I did that on my side. Why didn't it work initially ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not sure, maybe a Tapatalk thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## waja09 (16/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> That is a very good question ... And I have no answer.
> 
> This atty has so little info about it online I can't seem to make sense of it.
> I would need to see it to work it out.
> ...


@shaunnadan, dude this thing is stupid lol. Tried it numerous times and each time it leaks. Definitely something wrong and I doubt it's worth us breaking our heads over. I'm going to take it back to Vape King and ask them how does this thing work, or if there is something wrong with this specific one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waja09 (16/12/15)

Silver said:


> Not sure, maybe a Tapatalk thing


Thanks Buddy  @Silver 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (17/12/15)

After building the coils screw the deck cap cap into the deck and tighten it as hard as you can, then screw in the top section but don't over tighten. For filling, open the top while holding the glass and fill from there, between the glass and deck cap.

When building the coils lie the attie on it's side and turn the 'spacers' around so that the slots they have are on the nuts side. The tamboor has slots in the posts instead of holes but they should have skipped the spacers and just made longer nuts, the spacers slide freely and get in the way when building the coils hence the need to lie it sideways.

Not a great tank by any stretch of the imagination ..

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (17/12/15)

huh ??? im trying to imagine this build and assembly process.

so you build coils "sideways i might add" and then tighten everything.... then to fill you disassemble it again but hold the glass in place and fill in the gap, then tighten it up again ?

this seems to be insane !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

